# Cash Truck: Trailer zum brettharten Actionfilm von Guy Ritchie



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Cash Truck: Trailer zum brettharten Actionfilm von Guy Ritchie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cash Truck: Trailer zum brettharten Actionfilm von Guy Ritchie*


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. März 2021)

Das is doch mal ein richtig sinnvoller Hinweis.  Danke für den Tipp ! 


Scheint was nach meinem Geschmack zu sein.


----------



## Joker-TS (2. April 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Das is doch mal ein richtig sinnvoller Hinweis.  Danke für den Tipp !
> 
> 
> Scheint was nach meinem Geschmack zu sein.


yeaahh, da bin ich dabei...


----------

